# Removing head badge help...........



## darryl34 (Jul 18, 2012)

any good ideas on removing head badge rivets without wrecking the badge.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 18, 2012)

You'll have to remove the fork and use an angle screwdriver to tap the rivet out from the inside. A few hammer taps on the rivet and it should push it out enough to grab with pliers. Best method I know and the rivet should even be able to be used again.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2012)

other option...carefully grind off head with dremel tool (1" fiber wheel), then pound out rivet remainder with thin punch.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 18, 2012)

Thats a great option to f*ck the badge up. ^

Remove the fork and push them out from the inside.

PB Blaster works good.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Thats a great option to f*ck the badge up. ^
> 
> Remove the fork and push them out from the inside.
> 
> PB Blaster works good.




...gee thanks MR.....


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 18, 2012)

Im here to help.


----------



## darryl34 (Jul 18, 2012)

was able to get it off without damage,thks for the help guys


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 18, 2012)

*another thing for people reading*

I do a couple layers of paites tape over the badge to protect it while getting the screws or rivets off, just make sure it's low tack.


----------



## coprod220 (Jul 20, 2012)

dremal works fine, use it all the time and havent damaged it. and watch the language, my son reads these post and really that isnt called for.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 20, 2012)

jpromo said:


> You'll have to remove the fork and use an angle screwdriver to tap the rivet out from the inside. A few hammer taps on the rivet and it should push it out enough to grab with pliers. Best method I know and the rivet should even be able to be used again.




Dont you have a problem swinging the hammer inside the neck tube.


----------

